# Cabelas Reels



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Does anyone own or have they fished the Deschutes series reels from Cabelas? Do they have the ever annoying clicker? How is the drag system? Also if anyone has any other suggestions on Cabelas reels for Steelhead like possibly the Speed Retrieve series, I would like to hear them. Also looking for suggestions on a good quality but moderately priced 5 weight reel with a large arbor.


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

My only thoughts on buying anything that doesn't bear a major flymaker label would be service and parts long after the sale. I'm big on extra spools and that would be a concern down the road if they discontinue making a series of reels, that may mean that things like spools, etc. will no longer be available either.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Rat Fink said:


> Do they have the ever annoying clicker?


I see I'm not the only one who noticed this.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

if the reel isn't a click-pawl reel, most of the time you can remove the clicker with no ill effect at all. Usually its just a triangular peice of steel that somewhat meshes with either the drive gear or a cheap delrin gear on the spindle, and a peice of spring steel.

Some annoy me pretty good, others i find useful to a point.

steve


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

GeeEmm said:


> My only thoughts on buying anything that doesn't bear a major flymaker label would be service and parts long after the sale. I'm big on extra spools and that would be a concern down the road if they discontinue making a series of reels, that may mean that things like spools, etc. will no longer be available either.


All I can say is that Cabela's will allow returns no questions asked and they usually don't try to repair it...they just send you a new one.

Example...My girlfriend and I had leaks in the seams of our waders. Mine Cabelas her's by famous Orvis. We sent them back to the respective companies at the same time. She waited 8 weeks to get hers back from Orvis. They tried to patch them and they still leak. I got a new pair back from Cabelas in two weeks!!. Here is the kicker cabelas had reduced the price of mhy waders by $20.00 from the previous year when I had bought mine. Cabela's sent me back $20 check!!!! That is way above and beyond. 

Cabelas is probably the best outdoors person store in the world. I think they will be around for awhile. :corkysm55


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

we'll see if that kind of service lasts now that cabelas has gone public.

steve


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

I couldn't agree more with your future concerns about Cabela's!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

proof is in the pudding. So far the pudding flavor tastes good. But if it starts to taste like ****. Then I'll get my pudding from somewhere else. But unfortunatly some of the big name comapnies are already searving that dark, stinky pudding. :yikes:


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I ended up searching and found out that Orvis is running a promotion right now for 25% off if you trade in an old reel for them to donate to a kids fishing program. I took in to older but usable reels and walked out with a Battenkill Bar Stock III for my 5 weight, and a Battenkill Large Arbor IV for my 8 weight. Great deals on both reels and hopefully some kids will learn to fly fish. After weighing all the options I feel I made a good decision since they have a 100% satisfaction gurantee and the price was right.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Rat Fink, when you receive a copy of the warrenty let me know if it is what you expected. THe 100% satisfaction is a joke from what we have found. It is not a no questions asked policy. See my story above for details. SHe unfortunatly is wearing leak waders because they will not replace the waders that were faulty in the first place. WE are not 100% satisfied and they told us to buy a new pair then!!! :smile-mad


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

I'd say an Orvis Battenkill is quite a step up from a Cabela's reel with the pawl ripped out! Good for you.

I just picked up a nice little Reddington 3/4 to put on a 6'8" 4wt bamboo. Nice little reel for only $40. It does make this wierd clicking sound though


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I have fished my Battenkill Bar Stock III everyday since I bought it and it has me very impressed. Very light, smooth, easy to handle. I am glad I spent a few bucks more for the Bar Stock series over the Original Battenkill. It is just an overall more pleasing reel. I really like it but if you ask the 14-18 inch browns I have been catching lately on the Hex spinner fall , they would probably disagree. :evil:


----------

